# Woodcraft Classic American Style Fountain Pen



## Kenessl (Jan 24, 2011)

My wife broke the plastic insert on her fountain pen. Is there a source for a new foutain tip assembly without purchacing a new kit?

Ken


----------



## hewunch (Jan 24, 2011)

Bear tooth woods


----------



## Kenessl (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I appreaciate the info.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool!  I didn't know Ernie sold those!  I have 2 "display pieces" that I can get back into the writing rotation now!


----------

